# Over-Heating, the enjoyment killer!!!



## ShankJ (Jun 1, 2013)

I own a hp pavilion dv4-5009tx laptop.. I have been facing overheating issues from the last one year now.. Everytime the service center people replace the fan and sink and it works fine for 1 month and then starts facing "thermal shutdowns" when i play any heavy game like Far Cry 3, BO2 etc.. i have already got my laptop sync *replaced* *5 times* and *dusted* *3 times* in the last one year..

Its very frustrating because i'm unable to see a way out of it.. I have the latest graphic drivers installed, power supply connected and vents having no obstruction in front of them..

Show me a way out of it..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2013)

That means issue is in your usage, or should I say location of usage. Opening the laptop 8times a year just for dust is saying in itself.I too own a dv6 With Core i7 and an overclocked GPU, have never faced thermal shutdown till date.
1.Clean your laptop properly, if possible yourself, because nobody will take the same care as you.
2.Buy yourselves a supply of good TIM like Ceramic MX2, Xtreme Fusion X1 etc.Apply it as indicated. I've seen HP engineers applying a huge amount of TIM many a time. 
3.UPDATE your bios; if you have the latest one, download it once again and install it.
Always keep the laptop elevated, if you dont use a cooling pad.Never use it on dusty surfaces.
I'm pretty sure that if your software is right (virus free),you should have no reason for a heating laptop.

BTW, lookwise , your dv4 is a beautiful model....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I own a hp pavilion dv4-5009tx laptop.. I have been facing overheating issues from the last one year now.. Everytime the service center people replace the fan and sink and it works fine for 1 month and then starts facing "thermal shutdowns" when i play any heavy game like Far Cry 3, BO2 etc.. i have already got my laptop sync *replaced* *5 times* and *dusted* *3 times* in the last one year..
> 
> Its very frustrating because i'm unable to see a way out of it.. I have the latest graphic drivers installed, power supply connected and vents having no obstruction in front of them..
> 
> Show me a way out of it..




Okayeee
I have the same problem.I haven't fixed my laptop yet but i plan to do these things
1)Open up ur lappy and re-apply thermal paste on the CPU and GPU
2)Clean the  fan
3)Run a full AV scan of your lappy.there might be some resource-hogging virus there


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 1, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> That means issue is in your usage, or should I say location of usage. Opening the laptop 8times a year just for dust is saying in itself.I too own a dv6 With Core i7 and an overclocked GPU, have never faced thermal shutdown till date.
> 1.Clean your laptop properly, if possible yourself, because nobody will take the same care as you.
> 2.Buy yourselves a supply of good TIM like Ceramic MX2, Xtreme Fusion X1 etc.Apply it as indicated. I've seen HP engineers applying a huge amount of TIM many a time.
> 3.UPDATE your bios; if you have the latest one, download it once again and install it.
> ...



I have the updated version of the BIOS from the HP site..
Opening the laptop every month to re-apply the paste doesnt seem like a very good idea to me..
Thanks for the compliment.. The build is pretty good..



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Okayeee
> I have the same problem.I haven't fixed my laptop yet but i plan to do these things
> 1)Open up ur lappy and re-apply thermal paste on the CPU and GPU
> 2)Clean the  fan
> 3)Run a full AV scan of your lappy.there might be some resource-hogging virus there



Done the scanning and also the background process check.. Everything is fine..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

This is what I did *to* restore enjoyment 


Spoiler






pratyush997 said:


> *sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971022_4744458296802_1831727909_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Because Cooling pad was so mainstream.
> ...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I have the updated version of the BIOS from the HP site..
> Opening the laptop every month to re-apply the paste doesnt seem like a very good idea to me..



But its the only way out....trust me buddy.And nobody is asking you to do that every month.*HP uses crappy paste* which gets rock hard every month or so.Apply a good one,nicely,properly and I'm sure it will solve your issue.
I've seen enough overheating laptops and these measures have resolved each & every problem. If these doesn't work then the next guess will be a faulty chipset. ..But I'm sure cleaning the interiors thoroughly & reapplying the required amount of TIM will solve your issue.



pratyush997 said:


> This is what I did you restore enjoyment


Hats Off!!!


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> This is what I did *to* restore enjoyment



Is that a hp laptop, seems like Asus to me..



swiftshashi said:


> But its the only way out....trust me buddy.And nobody is asking you to do that every month.*HP uses crappy paste* which gets rock hard every month or so.Apply a good one,nicely,properly and I'm sure it will solve your issue.
> I've seen enough overheating laptops and these measures have resolved each & every problem. If these doesn't work then the next guess will be a faulty chipset. ..But I'm sure cleaning the interiors thoroughly & reapplying the required amount of TIM will solve your issue.
> 
> 
> Hats Off!!!



the laptops still in warranty, so i dont want to take any unnecessary risks..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2013)

Go to Control Panel > Power Options > Create a Power plan. Name it whatever you like. Save it

Then for the same plan *change plan settings* > *Change advanced power settings* >  *Processor Power management * > *Maximum Processor State* > Change both to 90 or even 80 .

Save and exit. Play games without overheating


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Go to Control Panel > Power Options > Create a Power plan. Name it whatever you like. Save it
> 
> Then for the same plan *change plan settings* > *Change advanced power settings* >  *Processor Power management * > *Maximum Processor State* > Change both to 90 or even 80 .
> 
> Save and exit. Play games without overheating



how would that help??


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 4, 2013)

@pratyush997: that is too much bro...wow, to play games, kya kya nahin karna padta. But awesome idea.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> This is what I did *to* restore enjoyment



My dad would kill me if he came to know that i went to that extend just to play games..


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Is that a hp laptop, seems like Asus to me..
> 
> 
> 
> the laptops still in warranty, so i dont want to take any unnecessary risks..


Its Samsung
 if its in warranty don't take risk


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> My dad would kill me if he came to know that i went to that extend just to play games..


My dad was out for work when I did this 



Shashank Joshi said:


> Is that a hp laptop, seems like Asus to me..



It's sammy, Np550p5c-s02IN


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> My dad was out for work when I did this
> 
> 
> 
> It's sammy, Np550p5c-s02IN



i still cant possibly do that... Nothings going well presently, it faces "thermal shutdown" after every 10 mins of playing Far Cry 3..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> i still cant possibly do that... Nothings going well presently, it faces "thermal shutdown" after every 10 mins of playing Far Cry 3..


Mine just doesn't shutdown, it throttles instead. 
Mine is rocking @ 100


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

throttles?? You talking about the fan speed and noise??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> throttles?? You talking about the fan speed and noise??


Cpu throttling.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

okay.. Mine goes through a shut down after it reaches >90C to prevent its circuit...

This is the message i get when i restart my computer after the thermal shutdown...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> This is what I did *to* restore enjoyment



My brother used to put icepacks under his laptop.. It sure did the trick but reduced the lifetime


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> My brother used to put icepacks under his laptop.. It sure did the trick but reduced the lifetime



.. But i cant, WARRANTY is a *****..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> My brother used to put icepacks under his laptop.. It sure did the trick but reduced the lifetime


Humidity in there will increase resulting in oxidation (maybe) of components => Murdering the lappy  



ShankJ said:


> okay.. Mine goes through a shut down after it reaches >90C to prevent its circuit...
> 
> This is the message i get when i restart my computer after the thermal shutdown...
> 
> View attachment 10838View attachment 10839


Re apply Thermal paste, BTW 3rd _Gen_ intel cpu can handle temps upto 105C.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Humidity in there will increase resulting in oxidation (maybe) of components => Murdering the lappy
> 
> 
> Re apply Thermal paste, BTW 3rd intel cpu can handle temps upto 105C.



3rd intel cpu??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> 3rd intel cpu??



3rd Generation Intel CPU AKA Ivy Bridge


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> 3rd intel cpu??





CommanderShawnzer said:


> 3rd Generation Intel CPU AKA Ivy Bridge


Fixed.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 4, 2013)

mine is a i5-2nd Gen..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

^ IB tends to run a lot more hotter than SB


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it only due to dust??Or does it happen also when laptop has just been cleaned.>>??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Is it only due to dust??


There may be more factors.


> Or does it happen also when laptop has just been cleaned.>>??


Shouldn't. Re-Applying TIM helps though.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> how would that help??



Your CPU will get less power and hence will generate less heat.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Your CPU will get less power and hence will generate less heat.


Agreed,  underpowered cpu heats up less but will result in bit low performance.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 5, 2013)

^^But not much felt in day to day tasks, unless you are running a benchmark


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^But not much felt in day to day tasks, unless you are running a benchmark



Yeah,  but op is facing issues only while gaming. Not in normal tasks.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah,  but op is facing issues only while gaming. Not in normal tasks.



That is why I asked to create a separate power profile. Switching is very easy


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 5, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Your CPU will get less power and hence will generate less heat.



But wouldnt that effect the gaming and the normal working??



swiftshashi said:


> Is it only due to dust??Or does it happen also when laptop has just been cleaned.>>??



It happens in every 15 days... I have been using a local fan as well but its not helping...



marvelousprashant said:


> That is why I asked to create a separate power profile. Switching is very easy



Whats the point of switching if i use the standard power plan while gaming, it'l still face thermal shutdown..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 5, 2013)

It won't effect in game performance. Only place you will notice it will be during video conversion


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 6, 2013)

the problem is i'm facing thermal shutdown while using "High Performance" mode...

I'm going to lodge a complaint with hp once again..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ Talk to them in a very strict still disappointed tone...Tell them that overheating is a consistent issue with your laptop and *ask them to look into their database for the number of times you have complained regarding the same issue*. My room mate had a very lasting overheating issue with his g6 1301tx where no amount of heatsink replacement/mobo replacement/tim replacement etc would solve the issue.He finally got a new laptop from HP--g6 2104tx!!And this incident is about four months old.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^ Talk to them in a very strict still disappointed tone...Tell them that overheating is a consistent issue with your laptop and *ask them to look into their database for the number of times you have complained regarding the same issue*. My room mate had a very lasting overheating issue with his g6 1301tx where no amount of heatsink replacement/mobo replacement/tim replacement etc would solve the issue.He finally got a new laptop from HP--g6 2104tx!!And this incident is about four months old.



But the new laptop thing is only if you complaint within 15 days of buying..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

Not so......there r numerous other times when laptois exchanged for a new one.People dont know it because its very uncommon.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

I have lodged a complaint today.. its put on 'Level 2' at this moment..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

Good.....Hoping that your issue gets resolved to the best possible status.....Do keep us posted.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

The customer care representative would visit on monday most probably, so i'l update then..


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 7, 2013)

please keep us updated... the 3rd party company that hp outsources to, suck big time....


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ Atleast not for me.........never faced a glith or the slightest objection froom them while dealing with them,and by the way,I'm about to complete my 2nd year warranty as well,with two more years remaining.
What was wrong in ur case bro??


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 8, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^ Atleast not for me.........never faced a glith or the slightest objection froom them while dealing with them,and by the way,I'm about to complete my 2nd year warranty as well,with two more years remaining.
> What was wrong in ur case bro??



You have a 4-year warranty???


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> I own a hp pavilion dv4-5009tx laptop.. I have been facing overheating issues from the last one year now.. Everytime the service center people replace the fan and sink and it works fine for 1 month and then starts facing "thermal shutdowns" when i play any heavy game like Far Cry 3, BO2 etc.. i have already got my laptop sync *replaced* *5 times* and *dusted* *3 times* in the last one year..
> 
> Its very frustrating because i'm unable to see a way out of it.. I have the latest graphic drivers installed, power supply connected and vents having no obstruction in front of them..
> 
> Show me a way out of it..



where do you keep the laptop while playing?
I don't think the dv4 heatsink is made for hostile Indian temperatures.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> where do you keep the laptop while playing?
> I don't think the dv4 heatsink is made for hostile Indian temperatures.



Only on the study table and never on the bed.. I even see to it that there is no obstruction in front of the vents..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> You have a 4-year warranty???



Yup!! Till sept 2015.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Hows that possible?? We just get 3 years maximum warranty these days..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Hows that possible?? We just get 3 years maximum warranty* these days.*.



Exactly,these days its maxm 3 yrs.
There was some scheme running on for complete cover. I paid 9.3k for comprehensive 4yr warranty(1+3) which included ADP for the entire period.That offer was launched in Durga Puja Time of 2k11 and continued upto Diwali.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Exactly,these days its maxm 3 yrs.
> There was some scheme running on for complete cover. I paid 9.3k for comprehensive 4yr warranty(1+3) which included ADP for the entire period.That offer was launched in Durga Puja Time of 2k11 and continued upto Diwali.



did you know, the ac adapter is only covered for as long as your base warranty lasts. that's just 1yr in your case.
your PC also has only 1 yr warranty for the battery as it not covered by the extended warranty.
ADP only covers one major accident a year, second event in the same year is a paid service lol


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolutely, these things r clearly written in the terms and conditions.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

I understand about the battery, but IMO the ac adapter should be covered in the extended warranty.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope,only the main unit is covered under extended warranty.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Nope,only the main unit is covered under extended warranty.



Yea, I know that all to well


Spoiler



I work at HP


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

Grt!! 
In which deptt??


----------

